# Rocky Mountain Bicycle Show



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

This weekend at National Western Complex. 

http://www.rmbshow.com/

Good list of exhibitors including Rene Herse, Nobilette, and Black Sheep. (Are they hand-delivering Pablo's bike?)


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

PDex said:


> This weekend at National Western Complex.
> 
> http://www.rmbshow.com/
> 
> Good list of exhibitors including Rene Herse, Nobilette, and Black Sheep. (Are they hand-delivering Pablo's bike?)


Don't forget about the Boulder 6 on Saturday night, at Boulder Indoor Cycling, which is part of the show. It's a night of 6 day racing with featuring some pro madison teams. It's almost sold out but it does have all you can drink beer and all you can eat food.


----------

